# Yi Jianlian



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1165

Here're some pics of the kid. Great hops.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

he is ugly


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Looks impressive for a 16 year old


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

there is sumthin in the international water


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Their is nothing in the international water....

The reason theirs seem to be so many foreign players is because the NBA(National Basketball Assotiation) is becoming the WBA(World Basketball Assotiation)

For years only American players were consitered good by most NBA teams and scouts, and finally we are realizing that that this is a big big world, and that not only americans know how to play basketball...

thats why the foreign invasion is a great thing for the game


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Their is nothing in the international water....
> 
> The reason theirs seem to be so many foreign players is because the NBA(National Basketball Assotiation) is becoming the WBA(World Basketball Assotiation)
> ...


We're not just starting to realize it, the foreigners are just starting to produce great players. It wasn't a mistake that the US, when led by NBA players, was completely dominant in international competition.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

The 92 (original and real) Dream Team brought about a revolution in basketball around the world.

The physical potential was always there, and in some parts of the world, the revolution was already underway. A few good players (Drazen, Vlade, Detlef, Sarunas, etc) set the trend even before the 92 Olympics, and the stage was set for the globalisation that's benefiting the NBA today. More and earlier interest in kids around the world, more money, better coaching, better training, better facilities, better competition all adds up to better players entering the NBA.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> We're not just starting to realize it, the foreigners are just starting to produce great players. It wasn't a mistake that the US, when led by NBA players, was completely dominant in international competition.


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Amazing the guy is 16 years old dunks from the free throw line. He is already 7'0 tall and will probably grow a few more inches. 

His profile.
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/yijianlian.asp


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> he is ugly



So you wouldn't kiss him?





> Amazing the guy is 16 years old dunks from the free throw line. He is already 7'0 tall and will probably grow a few more inches.



He isn't 16 according to that hoopshype article but whatever, ANY seven footer dunking from the free throw line is AWESOME. I can't wait for more chinese players to enter the NBA. One step closer to making this the WBA ... which I hope I live to see.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I also am glad to see the scouts and teams take international players. The next step will be to look at undrafted free agents. The new look of the NBA is also helping Americans we are learning where places are and of non Americans, without football, the one where you use your FOOT, being big here we were very seperated from the rest of the World sports wise. Now Americans know who these players are that show up at the Olympics and have a great Tourney.
I do wish that more foriegn players would be given the chance to do good. many are signed for 1 year contracts and then after a year when they don't play much are gone.


----------



## antz (Jun 25, 2003)

*haha~~~~~he is so handsome*

very good PF


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Center:naughty:


----------



## antz (Jun 25, 2003)

he shouldn't be a center ~~
i think PF is better for YIJIANLIAN~~


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> He isn't 16 according to that hoopshype article but whatever, ...


... according to what article?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> ... according to what article?



My mistake not one in hoopshype this one


_Dates are manipulated, they claim, to give Yi more years of eligibility for junior competitions, which China counts on to increase its international prestige. (Age shaving is endemic in international junior competitions. It even affected the Clippers' Wang Zhizhi, who had NBA teams scrambling to verify his true age to make sure he was old enough for the draft.) Yi and his parents both say on the record that he was born in 1987. But when pressed on the issue, Yi turns away and fills the room with an uncomfortable silence, and his father smiles blankly without responding. _


Rate me! 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

The typical rumors... 

It's seems like every prematured international prospect has "shaved" his birthdate (Yi Jianlian, Tahirou Sani, ...). Strangly nobody doubts the age of outstanding American prep stars, like LeBron. He doesn't look like an 18 yr old to me, too...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Did you read the whole article? 

Lebron James is 18 because we can track his life, Yi isn't and if he was why would he and his family struggle when pressed on the question.


Either way I don't care just get him over here so I can watch him.


Rate me! 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Yi Jianlian was either born in 1987 (as stated on official records) or 1986 (as some rumors suggest). After gathering more information from various sources I tend to believe that he was indeed born in 1987. He didn't start to play basketball until about four years ago and he was in 6th grade at the time.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> Yi Jianlian was either born in 1987 (as stated on official records) or 1986 (as some rumors suggest). After gathering more information from various sources I tend to believe that he was indeed born in 1987. He didn't start to play basketball until about four years ago and he was in 6th grade at the time.


Good call on trusting official records over rumors! Sure, the government could fix documents, but we will never know, so we should prolly listen to that!


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

He was at ABCD camp a year ago. he wasn't that good then. He could finish well with both hands though. He was scrawny and not that aggressive. I guess he'll be alright, but I don't know.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yi can turn away because he was angry with the reporter for asking the same question over and over again. The question was questioning his honesty. Anyone would have been angry. 

The article offered no clue, except the reporter kept asking the same question and he pissed somebody off. Anyone would have turn away....

Having said that, I am not saying that he is 16 or 17.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

his dunking ablitly reminds me of Stromile Swift, but this kid is alot taller than Swift!


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Since the other thread was closed, I will post my respond in this thread. Some of those pics of him dunking give him a good chance in my mind. It looks like his body has a little muscle on it, if not a ton. Looks like he might be walking around on Yao like legs there, and the one pictures looks like he's got some abs. Hopefully this kid develops well!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Since the other thread was closed, I will post my respond in this thread. Some of those pics of him dunking give him a good chance in my mind. It looks like his body has a little muscle on it, if not a ton. Looks like he might be walking around on Yao like legs there, and the one pictures looks like he's got some abs. Hopefully this kid develops well!


the pics that were supported in the other thread's link are the same pics that are in the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> the pics that were supported in the other thread's link are the same pics that are in the link in the first post of this thread.


And my points remain unchanged. He still looks like he has a good body for a 16 year old.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Everything I have heard about the guy*

is that he is some kind of super Freak. Has there ever been a 7footer who does 360 dunks and pg guard speed.

Interesting to see him here in the states. But I am guessing it will be a while before we see him on TV.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Did anyone post those picks from Asiabasket yet? If not I'll post them, Mr. Handsome gets relatively ill.


----------

